# Goodyear duratrac



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

any running these tires on there trucks and have any feed back on them. i need to get tires this week and still am having a hard time pickin them out.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

clapper has a set on his truck. he has not had a chance to run them in the snow yet but i was looking at them and they look like a good tire.


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I just had a set installed about two months ago but can't tell you how they perform in mud or snow. I've been running BFG AT's for the past two sets and decided to switch after looking at the duratrac.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A&M Snowplowing;1115555 said:


> any running these tires on there trucks and have any feed back on them. i need to get tires this week and still am having a hard time pickin them out.


Great tire, I put a on my 08 F350 last January, excellent in all type of winter driving conditions and mud. They're pretty quiet on the hi way considering they're pretty aggressive.
I have about 16k on them, about half way to the wear bars and plan to put a set on my 97 F350.


----------



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

my one friend hates his all terrains and i was goin to get those but saw these and they have a high snow and ice rating but the cheapest i found the tires was 242 a tire all there goin to be used for is winter i have summer rims and tires so lookin for something with some tread


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I ran a set of BFG AT's before the Duratracs, at 19k the BFG were down to the wear bars.
I ended up going to Discount Tire to b!tch about the BFG's, they gave me a credit that covered half of the the cost of the BFG's (40k mile tire). $242 may seem like a bunch of green but IMO worth every dollar. If you plan to change out tires in the summer you should be able to get 4yrs out of them. 
I'd look at Disount Tire or Tire Rack, I've found if you go to Disount with a cheaper internet price they will meet the price.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

My friend has them on his 1500 ram and he says his want to cup on him if he runs them at higher PSI I think he runs them in the low 30's.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I had good year install a set on my mowing truck mid summer, I love them over all they have high ratings and the dont really humm on the road.

They handle real well all the time. 
I'm running Range E on all my trucks

I just had a set installed on my flatbed truck two weeks ago, and we also had a set put on sydenstrickers truck a few weeks ago.

I will warn you this, we are seeing that if you dont rotate them as needed they will cup.

Im running mine at high PSI, since there on everyday work trucks.

$245 each? you better price else where that seems high. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Also, keep in mine these are rated for 50,000 miles

Keep them rotated (its free at the tire center) have them do it so they have a print out everytime its done and if you dont get good wear out of them they will hjook you up


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i got a set fore my dodge a few months ago. cant say how they are in snow but they are great in mud and soft grass. they are pretty quiet for a meaty tire. i think they will be great in the snow. if i get 25k out of them ill be happy.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

get the Nitto Terra Grapplers! thats the pair im puittting on my truck this year heard people are putting 35000+ highway on them


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i looked long and hard at the duratracs and read reviews from guys running them in diesel pickups. the common thing i kept hearing was how much the sidewall likes to flex.

with a diesel and plow up front i didnt want to chance it. I felt the sidewall of a load range E duratrac at the dealer and it felt pretty soft. otherwise i heard they have good traction and are quiet but with my 8500lb 350 i didnt want them to feel mushy around corners.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Dlongerman;1116137 said:


> get the Nitto Terra Grapplers! thats the pair im puittting on my truck this year heard people are putting 35000+ highway on them


Just picked up a set yesterday, but gotta do my ball joints before I mount them. NTB had a buy 2 get 2 free. They we're $10-22 more per tire than an online purchase, also had to buy the hazard warranty and alignment, which is needed anyway. By time it was all paid for, it was still cheaper than buying online and taking them somewhere. The added bonus is the lifetime rotation, repair and balance. I'm also more inclined to have them rotated when I can just pull in up the road, than paying someone or doing it myself, which I know I'll never do. It's a good reminder when you have to drive by it on your way home, if they don't look busy...just pull in.


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

I ran them last winter on my 98 Chevy 3500 Dually 2WD and they were fantastic. I Do have a heavy (Stainless Steel) Swenson APB dump body but I pushed some heavy wet snow with a 9' blade and never spun a tire. They are very nice riding. I never even balanced them, I only run them in the rear. As far as being soft, I put 2 plus yards of salt/sand mix in my truck plus a hydraulic spreader and I didn't see any problems. I did however have to re spring all the way around. I run 15 leaves and load the crap out of this truck. I do get rid of the weight fast but I know my old tires would be so loaded they would rub. I can't talk much about mileage wear as I only put 700 miles on the truck since the body and tires went on, It's used only for plowing and 2-3 trips to the dump the rest of the year.


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

Have them on my duramax crew cab. Tires so far have excellent traction, quiet considering the pattern on them, but hate them on the highway. Very spongy feeling and its very uncomfortable towing at highway speeds. Never felt this on the bfg at. I just did the nitto trail grapplers on wifes h3 and the sidewall was so stiff it took myself and a fellow tech here at the dealer to mount them. Unusual for a 285 size tire. They were like mounting the low pro corvette tires. Much better feel on the highway,


----------



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

well sadly after all the i am not even going with the duratrac i bought procomp all terrains instead. price was better 50,000 mile tire so i guess i will give these a shot


----------

